# Deep fried Sand fleas????



## timekiller

A buddy of mine said some told him that deep fried sand fleas were tasty. Sounds like some Anthony Bourdain crap to me, but I've always said don't knock it 'til you try it. So, anybody ever heard of this or had any themselves?


----------



## User6882

I've heard from many many people that fried sand fleas are a delicacy in several places.


----------



## jjam

I believe Badazzchef has a recipe andprepared some for fellow Pffer's last [email protected] Hot Spots Bait & Tackle...If he does this again this year I'll be sure to give them a try...

Jimmy


----------



## Travis Gill

Ive tried them and I didnt think they were that good. They are not awful but I wouldnt eat them again. However, I know some people who enjoy eating them


----------



## Ithaca37

I have tried a lot of recipes from this forum but I don't think I could stomach eating a sand flea.


----------



## sealark

Be careful, I can see it now 1 inch minimum24 limit per person on Florida Sand fleas closed season April 1st - June 30th. This regulation is being put into place because of over eating.:banghead:banghead:doh


----------



## WW2

> *sealark (3/29/2010)*Be careful, I can see it now 1 inch minimum24 limit per person on Florida Sand fleas closed season April 1st - June 30th. This regulation is being put into place because of over eating.:banghead:banghead:doh






ROFL, I think you might be right. Or worse they could end up on the endangered species list and no one will be able to walk along the water for fear of crushing the rare sand flea.


----------



## Brandy

Bizzare foods guy ate some on the show. He called them something else. They got them right out of the sand and fried them up.


----------



## Chris V

I don't see myself in the future saying "Man, I'm hungry", driving to the beach and raking up fleas to eat. I have no doubt they are good to some but I'll stick to whatever it is I normally eat.


----------



## Fiver

If it's deep fried, is it going to taste something like soft shell crab? ...because I like soft shelled crab. I like to try food from different cultures, but I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## pappastratos

Gee, it is just a shell with legs !! 

Let me tell you something funny, my son calls shrimp the "*Cricket of the sea*" !!


----------



## JointVenture

> *tunapopper (3/29/2010)*I don't see myself in the future saying "Man, I'm hungry", driving to the beach and raking up fleas to eat. I have no doubt they are good to some but I'll stick to whatever it is I normally eat.


+2....I doubt I could get past the thought of it being a sandflea. Maybe on "Survivor"....ha


----------



## badazzchef

We did indeed fry some up at Hot Spots and they were awesome. We had them alive and marinated them in fresh coconut milk and lime bud light beer...fried em up nice and they tasted like sofshell and buttered popcorn. I enjoyed them alot. We will do some on April 17th at Jim t's


----------



## OBsession

Now I KNOW some of you guys have eaten worse than sand fleas.... I'll try it the next time I have some extra and let you know.


----------



## BlackJeep

If it's been done, its on YouTube.


----------



## Baitcaster

"Too bad, 'cause now we fry them"

well chosen words if I do say so myself !


----------



## sniper

I think Lobster look like roaches, especialy the shovelnose, but they taste like heaven. I would try it.


----------



## nimrod777

"I mean it!"
ROFL


----------



## Mullet Master

Hard to believe the Bizarre Food Dude. He thought yellow roe was disgusting!


----------



## SHunter

I think that I agree with from the mouth of babes. Yuk!


----------



## JonnyT

I'll trade all my sandfleas for pompano.


----------



## navkingfisher

It's the other white meat; basil, thyme, cilantro, lime, and of course ...onion, garlic, and butter. And dont over cook them or they will be "chewey".


----------



## SaltAddict

I have cooked them several times and they are great. The small ones are much better than the larger fleas. I make an egg wash (egg, milk, beer) season flour with salt, pepper, garlic (powder). Egg wash, bread, fry! I make a citrus cocktail sauce fer dippin'!


----------



## Catchin Hell

LOL... This thead just won't die. It catches my attention everytime I see it in the recent posts column. I've never read it though as I assumed it was similar to a summer snipe hunt. The reason I would think such a thing is fleas manage to kill themselves because they pee soooo much that they end up drowing in their own pee. I sure hope those girls :tooth:. Yuck!


----------



## OBsession

taste like chicken


----------



## Wild Girl

LMAO....ain't that the truth!!!!!


----------



## keperry1182

ive tried it, tear off the legs and poach in boiling water for 15-20 seconds, batter um up and deep fry um. they are ok, not something i'd go for all the time but they're all right. Some of them were pretty bitter. Don't know why to poach them, just how i was told to do it.


----------



## captjeffelder

Never even thought of the concept of eating sandfleas, come on guys we are fisherman cant we figure out something else to eat than bait...lol just kidding I have ate stranger thing and have been suprised. Dont think I will be trying this one though


----------



## Boatjob1

captjeffelder said:


> Never even thought of the concept of eating sandfleas, come on guys we are fisherman cant we figure out something else to eat than bait...lol just kidding I have ate stranger thing and have been suprised. Dont think I will be trying this one though


The whole time I lived in New Orleans they all used to call me a "Bait Eater" because I ate mullet. Can't wait to tell them about this...........


----------

